# so how is the 2.5?



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

ok, now i am new to mk5, and i own mk3 and mk2,
so i consider leasing or buying mk5 with 2.5.
however i really don't know how good or bad it is.
please share your experience about mk5, the driving, the practicality, the maintanance and typical problems.
thank you.
and please if you don't have anything usefull to add, don't post.

thanks again.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (manfredwerner)*

2.5 is totally the way to go. The only issues I've had are rear brake pads wearing down within 20k due to a overtight ebrake cable whcih is pretty common, and a door TSB " Door deformed by ice", ice builds up in the bottom corner of the door and when my gf opened the door it peeled the outer door skin back but the stealership is fixing it for free of course, the 08's dont have this problem they have the foam pieces in the door from the factory. Mechanically the car runs strong and I've had no other issues, current mileage is 25K on an 07 Rabbit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWguy73 (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (manfredwerner)*

personally, i love it. it's no 2.0t, but it's pretty peppy and plenty fun to drive. i get around 20mpg all city which isn't terrible because i drive pretty hard. with that being said, i haven't had any issues with it whatsoever and im at 15k miles. the transmission is notchy, but i'm told that the torque mount insert fixes a lot of it (for $20). 
there are a growing number of mods available as well. 
catback exhaust (ghl, awe, tt)
cai (carbonio, eurosport)
underdrive pulleys 
ecu tuning (GIAC, revo)
just to name a few. 
hope this helps, but i really like my 2.5
great bang for the buck!


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

and how is the clutch? i heard it is very expensive to replace.


----------



## VWguy73 (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*

haven't had to replace one yet, but i imagine it wouldn't be much more than any other new car?


----------



## bond3 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (manfredwerner)*

im driving an 08 rabbit right now and i love it....the clutch is very smooth, its got some balls too for being a small car, plenty of room in the interior, i get about 20-25mpg average driving it around....about 300-350 miles a tank, overall im very happy with the performance of the car


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I love my Rabbit. I have had it for a year and a half and I have had no problems. it is a blast to drive.


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

24000mi. on my rabbti and loved every mile.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (bond3)*

I love my Rabbit. I'm 6'4/240lbs and it's plenty of room for me. It's even bigger in the front seat than my old Mercedes S-Class's. It's very peppy for an entry level car and in some situations, it feels like a rocket. The FWD puts quite a bit of power to the ground. And the standard ASR is more than enough for anyone with enough sense not to take a 90 degree turn at 80MPH. It has a fairly smooth ride and the seats are very comfortable. I love the steering wheel and the response because it's stiff, but not difficult to turn. They can adjust that for you at the dealer, as well. I've autocrossed the absolute crap out of lap after lap with no breaks and the temperature gauge has never moved. Not even one millimeter. The car is very stable and the 6-spd tiptronic is nice and responsive if you want to go that way. The backseat is also quite roomy. Even in the 2-door trim. Easily comparable to a Toyota Corolla. Probably a little bigger. I love this car and you probably will, too. Take one for a spin and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

32000 kms and I've got some interior rattles. That's been the only quality issue. The clutch is finicky but the gearbox is solid and notchy. Oil changes are expensive but only required every 8000 kms. The stereo is pretty good and the interior is logical. And even though the rear seats don't fold flat the car is really roomy and easy to transport stuf. I've driven in snow and ice and this thing is a tank. But for me it was the safety with it's airbags, traction control, and solid frame that really sold me. Good luck.
P.S. Get the speedo checked to make sure it's accurate. I had thought i topped out at 220kms/hr but, not so much.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_32000 kms and I've got some interior rattles. That's been the only quality issue. The clutch is finicky but the gearbox is solid and notchy. Oil changes are expensive but only required every 8000 kms. The stereo is pretty good and the interior is logical. And even though the rear seats don't fold flat the car is really roomy and easy to transport stuf. I've driven in snow and ice and this thing is a tank. But for me it was the safety with it's airbags, traction control, and solid frame that really sold me. Good luck.
P.S. Get the speedo checked to make sure it's accurate. I had thought i topped out at 220kms/hr but, not so much.

Yeah, the stereo is also amazing. It's the first one I haven't felt the need to change or alter in any way. The door rattle with the subs is a little annoying, but I got over it.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manfredwerner* »_and how is the clutch? i heard it is very expensive to replace.

our tranny sucks unless they improved it on 08's its annoying just read though a few pages you'll always see someone complaining about the tranny/clutch 
but you learn to live with it, i guess it wouldnt be a VW if it was perfect


----------



## slvrRaBBit697 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (manfredwerner)*

two transmissions blown in under 20,000 miles.


----------



## Slilock (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (slvrRaBBit697)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slvrRaBBit697* »_two transmissions blown in under 20,000 miles.

Sounds like driver error.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (manfredwerner)*

Coming from a MkII with 85 horsepower, the 2.5L feels like a supercar to me. I think it's a great engine. The sound is invigorating when you rev above 3000 rpm. Practically speaking, it's a nice engine because it has lots of torque available at low RPMs.
I would agree with people on here about the clutch being finicky. Even though I have an automatic, I've driven a manual on these cars and it wasn't great. That being said, I've heard it was improved for 2008, so it may be fine now. Other than that, reliability has generally been very good. Certainly better than turbo cars.
Maintenance wise, after the first and second oil changes at 5,000 and 10,000 miles respectively, you can go 10,000 miles (16,000 km) between oil changes, which is great. Of course you have to use synthetic, but it evens out when you consider the cost of three oil changes using regular oil in that same 10,000 miles.


----------



## LKR32 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (classicjetta)*

I like my 2.5, its very peppy. I have the AT and it feels just fine. Its a great daily. Gas mileage isnt the best but its average. You just learned to deal with things when your happy with the car you own.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (thumper87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper87* »_
Yeah, the stereo is also amazing. It's the first one I haven't felt the need to change or alter in any way. The door rattle with the subs is a little annoying, but I got over it.

I guess everyone has different standards, but the "premium" audio IMO is very mediocre.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

yea the stereo isnt amazing by an standards its decent at best.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_yea the stereo isnt amazing by an standards its decent at best. 

Well come on, guys... It's not a Bose. This is an entry level car with a standard 10-speaker stereo. It's a little empty on some frequencies, but if you compare it to any other standard (or even optional) equipment in it's class, it'll probably come out on top. At the end of the day, it's still a Monsoon, but it's leaps and bounds better than the premium system in the MKIV.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (thumper87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper87* »_
Well come on, guys... It's not a Bose. This is an entry level car with a standard 10-speaker stereo. It's a little empty on some frequencies, but if you compare it to any other standard (or even optional) equipment in it's class, it'll probably come out on top. At the end of the day, it's still a Monsoon, but it's leaps and bounds better than the premium system in the MKIV.

Wait...I think you have it backwards. The MkIV had a Monsoon. The MkV has a Panasonic head unit with Phillips speakers. 
I do like the MkV stereo, I think it's quite good for a stock system. I used to have a Nissan Maxima with a Bose, and that's the winner. But this one isn't that far behind.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_
Wait...I think you have it backwards. The MkIV had a Monsoon. The MkV has a Panasonic head unit with Phillips speakers. 
I do like the MkV stereo, I think it's quite good for a stock system. I used to have a Nissan Maxima with a Bose, and that's the winner. But this one isn't that far behind. 

Oh, OK... Some audio guy told me "Yeah, even though they're not labelled as such, all the premium VW stereos are made by Monsoon." but he wasn't really a VW guy, so I guess he didn't know what he was talkin' about. Monsoon's have been pretty ****ty in the past, so I was surprised when this one was so good. I had an old Mercedes with Bose and when the thing worked (which was very rare), it sounded absolutely incredible. The only problem I noticed back then was that they didn't allot enough power to the subwoofers and when they hit hard, the highs and mids would fade. Anyway... That's neither here nor there.


----------



## VWguy73 (Dec 20, 2000)

i think the audio system is one of the worst qualities of the mkv.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (VWguy73)*

I wonder if the people who think it sucks are those who have 8 speakers and those who think it's pretty good have 10.
I have 10 and I think it's pretty good.


----------



## VWguy73 (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: (classicjetta)*

i dunno which i have, i just know that it's disappointing


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

the premium audio option comes with 10 (6 disc changer) the standard one is a single disc and that is 8 speakers?


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (manfredwerner)*

the 2.5 so far seems like a nice deal. (The 2007 2.5) As stock, it doesn't suck and actually gives you moderate HP for a daily driver with some very surprising torque. The 08 2.5 has improved HP right out of the box, sportier straight from the dealer. Expect a daily driver with a lot of fun and pep. DO NOT expect track shattering supercar insanity from your stock 2.5... that comes later when you turbo it








The 2.5 is a 5 cylinder engine that has shown _turbo potential_. There are many different people all working on turbo projects all at the same time and the information is all positive (except for the vaporized clutches). When forged internals are used with PSI cranked up this engine goes insane and starts putting out 350ish horsepower and mountains of torque. 
The stereo on this car has 10 speakers (made by... someone) and it blows the lame 4 speaker cassette stereo in my last car out of the water. Unless you are a massively obsessive audiophile who needs to wake up every neighborhood across the state line you won't have to spend money on it as it is fine stock. Steering is fantastic. Clutch is chunky style and very grabby. Cloth seats are fine. Backseat is somewhat painful. Cargo room is very nice. Fuel economy is better than an SUV gas guzzler. 
So all in all, expect a fun daily driver that can haul stuff around and has nice features. If you want to spend lots of money you can modify it and make it much more powerful. I think that should help..


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Honestly I am not really an audiophile persay, but I can tell you the stock system really is not very good, and most Bose stuff isn't very good either, especially for home stereo. I had what I consider an average stereo in my old car (Panasonic HU, Apline mids/tweets and Infinity 10") and it sounded 400 times better than this "premium" stereo. I don't doubt other cars are worse though, not at all.


----------



## mrbill3322 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would like tell you good luck. If you get a MKv and there are no problem GOOD LUCK. The biggest problem is with the mechanics that work on it. Most of them don't know what they are doing. If you test drive one do it in the afternoon. That time of the day it will drive different. That is the worst part of the car. I think you will feel that. The MKiv drives better. Now if you are a VW person and will forgive them for what you had purchased great. If you like to drive around saying I drive a VW look, look, Great. Me I would like to have a car that I will not spill a glass of water going down the freeway, that is not my MKV!


----------



## VWguy73 (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: (mrbill3322)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbill3322* »_If you test drive one do it in the afternoon. That time of the day it will drive different.

wtf?


----------



## xjdaddy (Nov 19, 2006)

I have 2 of them. My wife's 06 is an auto and has had zero problems with 33K on the clock. My 07 is a 5 speed and unlike others, I have had no problems whatsoever. It has 25K and still runs and drives great... I must admit however that the auto being a 6 speed, we get average 5 MPG better on the highway (30 VS 25).


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (xjdaddy)*

I've had mine for about six months now and I have no complaints. I thought at first that I would be making a lot of modifications, but I've only done a crank pulley and haven't touched it since. Just been driving and enjoying it







I would highly recommend the 2.5.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (manfredwerner)*

its good. lol
[EDIT]
ok seriously, the engine is good, not GREAT though... its good. its no 2.0T, but its got enough power for most. i'd give it a 8.5 out of 10
i like to drive my car hard once in a while, but lately i havent, since the gas prices have gone higher. 
it has a great sound, ample torque, and enough hp (i have the 150hp version)
i have the 6spd auto, and if you want to know how that is, its good. it has a lock up torque converter (most cars do now). i get good mileage on the hwy. in the city and during rush hour, it gets really bad. if i had the resources, i would make this a hybrid (my secret wish hehe) just for the traffic (i get 18mpg average city, and i dont shift after 2200rpm. hwy i get 28-32mpg while going average of 70mph) 
i use the Tip mode about 90% of the time. if you get the Auto, make sure you initially drive it in D if you are starting the car in freezing cold weather to get the torque converter juices warmed up








what i wish this engine/tranny had? 
a better intake system (CAI will fix that, but i hate the CEL stories)
a higher rev limit stock and as long as its safe (maybe around 6500, chip will fix that if you have manual)
a bit more power (maybe the extra 20hp fixed that)
faster revving like the 2.0T (freer flowing intake, and maybe a turbo







)
better gear ratio
a 7th gear so i can stay under 2200rpms while going 70-80mph on the hwy

















_Modified by mujjuman at 2:40 AM 1-6-2008_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (mujjuman)*

my first post was about the engine, because the OP asked about the engine... lol. but it seems as if people are talking about the car in general.
so far, no major problems. i love the brakes though, and the floor mounted gas pedal. 
the sound system is good enough for me (i have the Value Edition) sometimes the bass too much (i have it on 5+) so i have to put it down. so thats good news for some people i guess. but i also have the 10 speaker version. or maybe its more? i dunno
the seats are so comfy and firm. the backseat (ive been there a few times) is very comfy too, not like most other cars like Civic, Sentra, Corolla, etc. 
everything is within reach, i love that. the steering is very responsive IMO and tight (which i like) the horn is loud, hehe. i have the monster mats (rubber mats) they are wonderful in snow and rain. 
ESP is a good option, ive tried it out. but i turn it off anyways







(usually, if it interferes)
EBA is good. the dash is good. i have the Auto, and my display shows what gear im in, i dont know why it doesnt show in the newer cars. i hate that....
the trunk space is awesome. i love the looks of the MKV. im not feelin the tails though, i never did. i like the Euro LEDs much much more. ive seen smoked or tinted versions of these tails, they look better. dont know if they are stock though. 
i LOVE the chrome grille, wish i had chrome window trim to match, maybe even rubstrips like the MKIV GLI, just my taste. 
hmm, what else... oh yeah my locks arent working right... not sure why. having the dealer check it out. must be an 06 problem though, dont worry about it. the car arms itself though. 
oh yeah, i hate how when i open the doors, the rain water from the roof of the car (and snow) pours inside.... no drainage system on my 06. 
i love the look of the headlights... IMO look better than the projectors from the GLI..... it has true city lights (more euro like) and the VW symbol inside... i want to upgrade to HID's though. 
overall grade for the car: 9.0 (not an average of the other grades)
engine: 8.5-9.0
trans: same as above
seats: 10
sound: 10
trunk: 10
brakes: 11
acceleration: 8.5
exterior: 9.5
interior: 10
gas mileage: 4.5


----------



## that1guy (Dec 4, 2004)

i got a GLI and my bro has a 2.5, and I enjoy driving his car just as much as I enjoy mine. It's very good, and in 1st and 2nd gear, it actually feels a bit more responsive than my GLI. To recap...it's an awesome car and better than anything else in its segment.


----------



## tcVW (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a 2007 Jetta (manual) that just passed 21K miles - no issues at all, I absolutely love the car! I am averaging about 25 MPG in heavy DC traffic, 32 highway, 28 overall. The engine is fantastic - no comparison to the Civic or Corolla, both of which I drove before I decided on the Jetta, no comparison!


----------



## gilboman (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (manfredwerner)*

it's got decent power (170hp 2.5l), but the car is so heavy (rabbit/jetta) so it negates a lot of the power.
the engine is coarse and not that refined in NVH and tone. Steering is not bad for an economy car but nothing to write home about, its quite vague and not that communicative. more fun to drive than a corolla though, but not moreso than a Mazda 3.
the dealership expereience is underwhelming to say the least and i try to avoid them at all cost. I would seriously consider your priorities and look at all other options before deciding on it.
2008 rabbit is the reference vehicle i'm basing my views on.


_Modified by gilboman at 10:22 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (gilboman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilboman* »_it's got decent power (170hp 2.5l), but the car is so heavy (rabbit/jetta) so it negates a lot of the power.
the engine is coarse and not that refined in NVH and tone. Steering is not bad for an economy car but nothing to write home about, its quite vague and not that communicative. more fun to drive than a corolla though, but not moreso than a Mazda 3.
the dealership expereience is underwhelming to say the least and i try to avoid them at all cost. I would seriously consider your priorities and look at all other options before deciding on it.
2008 rabbit is the reference vehicle i'm basing my views on.

_Modified by gilboman at 10:22 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (gilboman)*

Mazda 3's (the 2.3 version) are definitely sportier and speedier, but they're not nearly as safe. VWs are heavy sons o' beetches, but that's because they're packed to the gills with steel.
In autocross, I'll always get beat by the Mazda 3's by a couple of seconds (although sometimes I've gotten within 2/10's of a second). I've ridden in both a 3 and a 6 and they're both incredibly sporty. I've never put the Rabbit on racing tires, so I don't have a comparison, but a Mazda on race tires feels like nothing else. You feel completely glued to the track. The brakes are excellent, the throttle response it great and body roll is minimal. That being said, none of us live on an autocross track and during highway driving, the Rabbit is smoother, more comfortable, less cheap feeling (interior trim and options), heavier and safer. Performance-wise, I'd still say that a Rabbit is only a notch down from a 3. It's an incredibly fun car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think the comment about the steering not being that communicative is because most people are used to more torque steer and having the wheel fight you in certain situations. That's actually a feature of the Rabbit: Electro-mechanical steering. It greatly reduces torque steer and seems to have an effect on bump steer that occurs when you hit a rough surface. I could see where some people would find it to feel a little numb of vague, but frankly, I like it.


_Modified by thumper87 at 9:02 AM 1-9-2008_


----------



## gilboman (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (thumper87)*

this isnt the 1950's.... lots of steel doesnt equal safe
for the steering comment, i actually mean there is very very little feedback, you dont have much of a clue of how much grip or what's goign on in the wheels. its very unnerving and saps any confidence.
samething applies to the brakes, they do a decent job in stopping the car, but you cant really feel the modulation and there is no connection.
the VW is definitely much more or an appliance a la corolla and not like the civic/mazda 3 in fun to drive. VW could also learn a thing or two about weight reduction as well
VW definitely needs to learn a lot from Honda/Mazda in making a car that is somewhat fun to drive and not just heavy and solid.

_Modified by gilboman at 10:13 PM 1-9-2008_


_Modified by gilboman at 10:15 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (gilboman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilboman* »_it's got decent power (170hp 2.5l), but the car is so heavy (rabbit/jetta) so it negates a lot of the power.
the engine is coarse and not that refined in NVH and tone. Steering is not bad for an economy car but nothing to write home about, its quite vague and not that communicative. more fun to drive than a corolla though, but not moreso than a Mazda 3.
the dealership expereience is underwhelming to say the least and i try to avoid them at all cost. I would seriously consider your priorities and look at all other options before deciding on it.
2008 rabbit is the reference vehicle i'm basing my views on.

_Modified by gilboman at 10:22 PM 1-7-2008_

WAY more fun to drive than a corolla... and def much better than the older sentra. i never drove the newer sentra though.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (gilboman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilboman* »_this isnt the 1950's.... lots of steel doesnt equal safe
for the steering comment, i actually mean there is very very little feedback, you dont have much of a clue of how much grip or what's goign on in the wheels. its very unnerving and saps any confidence.
samething applies to the brakes, they do a decent job in stopping the car, but you cant really feel the modulation and there is no connection.
the VW is definitely much more or an appliance a la corolla and not like the civic/mazda 3 in fun to drive. VW could also learn a thing or two about weight reduction as well
VW definitely needs to learn a lot from Honda/Mazda in making a car that is somewhat fun to drive and not just heavy and solid.

_Modified by gilboman at 10:13 PM 1-9-2008_

_Modified by gilboman at 10:15 PM 1-9-2008_


The VW has 10 airbags and has excellent crash ratings. The Mazda3, not so much. People say that steel doesn't matter, but would you feel safer in a truck or a hatchback?
I can see what you mean about the steering.
But I sorely disagree about the Civic. A friend of mine has a new Civic and it's loaded to the gills with features, but it's not fun to drive at all. The biggest difference to him between my car and his was that my car was fun. It's a great car, don't get me wrong, and it has good suspension, but it's big and bloated and it seems to be lacking power. I'd say the Rabbit is much more of a driver's car. Mazda 3, I can't argue with you much in that it's better, but I still hold my ground in saying that the Rabbit is right behind it on fun.


----------



## gilboman (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (thumper87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper87* »_

The VW has 10 airbags and has excellent crash ratings. The Mazda3, not so much. People say that steel doesn't matter, but would you feel safer in a truck or a hatchback?
I can see what you mean about the steering.
But I sorely disagree about the Civic. A friend of mine has a new Civic and it's loaded to the gills with features, but it's not fun to drive at all. The biggest difference to him between my car and his was that my car was fun. It's a great car, don't get me wrong, and it has good suspension, but it's big and bloated and it seems to be lacking power. I'd say the Rabbit is much more of a driver's car. Mazda 3, I can't argue with you much in that it's better, but I still hold my ground in saying that the Rabbit is right behind it on fun.

10 Airbags? how is that? 2 front, 2 side and 2 curtain
i guess i should say the civic SI sedan or coupe. but even the regular one lacks balls but its more tossable and more responsive i find. I guess i just have a personal preference for lighter cars for handling. i want the car to respond to the inputs quick.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (tcVW)*

We have less than 2K on our Rabbit (took delivery then went on vacation), but its great so far...plenty of go unless you wanna play "boy racer"...maybe some of those clutch tranny problems happen from sidesteppin the clutch @ 3K RPM





















? Anyway it's a serious upgrade from our MKIII 2.0L and doens't give up much to our 30V 2.8L Passat...if it delivers long term reliability (no premature parts failures like the Passat has) we'll be happy campers!







Only upgrades I'm planning are to the suspension...every car I've owned (except for a Ford Ranger with HD suspension) has been to "soft and swaying" for my tastes...I"ve ordered the GTI rear swaybar as a start (bargain upgrade for only $80+ shipping from 1st VW parts..throw in a pair of new bushings for $6 each and you're still right at $100..compared to $200 or so for aftermarket parts..increases diameter of sway bar by 11%). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

IMO the stock suspension is way better than the MKIV had... now that was soft. but i could still take on curves nicely in my MKIV, probably because its lighter. but still not as fast as my slower, heavier, MKV.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (gilboman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilboman* »_
10 Airbags? how is that? 2 front, 2 side and 2 curtain
i guess i should say the civic SI sedan or coupe. but even the regular one lacks balls but its more tossable and more responsive i find. I guess i just have a personal preference for lighter cars for handling. i want the car to respond to the inputs quick.



Well, not all Rabbits have 10 airbags. But I do. 2 front, 2 side, 2 curtain, two in the rear seats (on the back of each front seat) and 2 rear curtains.
Of course, if you compare the Rabbit to a Civic Si, the Si will win because it's in a whole different class. Compare the Si to a GTI. Even then, I think the Si would win just because Honda's suspension is so good.
Ya know what a shockingly well handling car is? The Honda Fit. That little POS actually beat me on the autocross track. I was so mad... Mostly because the thing is rated at like 110HP. Oh, well... It's a Honda.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (manfredwerner)*

I've got about 1600 miles on a 2008 Rabbit. I can't believe VW installed such an exotic sounding engine in an entry level car. The 170 hp version in the Rabbit seems much more refined and powerful than the 150hp in the 2008 Beetle. The 2.5L can get a little thirsty around town, but remember this is a 5 cylinder pushing around 3000 lbs.
As mentioned, the Rabbit driving experience is very different than that of the Honda Civic. Overall perfomance is comparable to the 2002 Honda Civic Si (EP3) - 0.80g skidpad and 7.8s 0-60mph; howvever, power delivery is down low for the Rabbit vs. at redline for the Honda.
Zero problems thus far. I wish VW could have squeezed a few more ponies out of the 2.5, say 190 hp, and tightened up the suspension a little, but all-in-all the Rabbit is a good value.


----------



## AmericanFear (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (manfredwerner)*

compared the 2.0 N/A i like it. Its got just enough get up and go to jump into traffic. Obviously its not the 2.0T but it's plenty quick for what i need it for. That and its great on gas! ive put 180 miles since my last fillup(i have it goin on the tripmeter) and im not even at half a tank yet. And thats with flooring it alot. (hah) 
AUX input in the glovebox is AWESOME to hookup your mp3 player. It also plays MP3 data cds but w/ an mp3 player i dont use that feature. 
And, if youve been shopping im sure you know, theres TONS of options(price can go from 16k to 30+k) 
the only thing i really dont like is the throttle response. But maybe its just goes i'm not used to it yet and my last car was a 97 wrangler which had a very sensitive throttle


_Modified by AmericanFear at 7:16 PM 1-10-2008_


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (gilboman)*

Just having lots of steel indeed doesn't matter. It's the fact that it's high strength steel in strategic locations that makes the passenger compartment of the MkV the best of any small car. It owned the Mazda 3 in the IIHS side test.
Note perfect score of the Jetta: http://www.iihs.org/ratings/rating.aspx?id=276
Note the lowest overall score possible: http://www.iihs.org/ratings/rating.aspx?id=304
Honda is good but not as strong as the Jetta: http://www.iihs.org/ratings/rating.aspx?id=605


----------



## mrbill3322 (Feb 1, 2007)

check out this months consumer reports.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (mrbill3322)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbill3322* »_check out this months consumer reports. 

i dunno about this months reports, nor any other about the MKV, but the MKIV had such bad reviews that i stopped reading them... because mine was good (and so were alot of other peoples). alot of those pissed me off. all i read weree bad reports lol, all complaining about reliability


----------



## gilboman (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (thumper87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper87* »_
Well, not all Rabbits have 10 airbags. But I do. 2 front, 2 side, 2 curtain, two in the rear seats (on the back of each front seat) and 2 rear curtains.
Of course, if you compare the Rabbit to a Civic Si, the Si will win because it's in a whole different class. Compare the Si to a GTI. Even then, I think the Si would win just because Honda's suspension is so good.
Ya know what a shockingly well handling car is? The Honda Fit. That little POS actually beat me on the autocross track. I was so mad... Mostly because the thing is rated at like 110HP. Oh, well... It's a Honda. 

usually people count the curtain on one side as one airbag


----------



## gilboman (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_Just having lots of steel indeed doesn't matter. It's the fact that it's high strength steel in strategic locations that makes the passenger compartment of the MkV the best of any small car. It owned the Mazda 3 in the IIHS side test.
Note perfect score of the Jetta: http://www.iihs.org/ratings/rating.aspx?id=276
Note the lowest overall score possible: http://www.iihs.org/ratings/rating.aspx?id=304
Honda is good but not as strong as the Jetta: http://www.iihs.org/ratings/rating.aspx?id=605

people buy cars not to crash them and if all that mattered was the highest crash scores, nobody would be driving a VW as well, we'll all be riding semi's








its not like the mazda 3 or honda's are unsafe or anywhere near that. the ability to respond quickly and confidently in manuvering goes in definite favor of the mazda and honda, and you can get out of a collison easier in the first place.


----------



## gilboman (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (snoeshoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snoeshoe* »_I've got about 1600 miles on a 2008 Rabbit. I can't believe VW installed such an exotic sounding engine in an entry level car. The 170 hp version in the Rabbit seems much more refined and powerful than the 150hp in the 2008 Beetle. The 2.5L can get a little thirsty around town, but remember this is a 5 cylinder pushing around 3000 lbs.


exotic? sounds like a GM ecotech in that it thrashes around and unrefined and quite noisy with the little power it makes with all the gas it guzzles. 
but in GM's defence, the ecotec 4 is much less thirsty than the 2.5.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (gilboman)*

Seems like we've drifted away from the topic here..."So how is the 2.5?"....folks with multi 10K's of miles wanna chime in on how this engine is over the long haul? Did enjoy reading the safety test scores however...I was looking for max passenger safety (transporting grandchild around now) so all those green "G" marks bore out our decision to go Rabbit vs Mazda 3 hatch...it didn't seem anywhere's near as substantial to us and it looks that there's hard data to support our "gut" evaluation...+ the VW has some thoughtfull engineering touches that the Mazda lacks..styling is of course a personal thing, but we have no "buyer's remorse" after a few months of ownership.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_Seems like we've drifted away from the topic here..."So how is the 2.5?"....folks with multi 10K's of miles wanna chime in on how this engine is over the long haul? 

Well, I don't have massive mileage but I have had the car a year, 13k on it now, and I haven't had one single issue. Not a single CEL, zero trans (5 spd) problems, zero brake problems, 23/29 MPG. It's not the quietest or most refined thing in the world but it's deadly reliable so far and a lot of fun to boot.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_Seems like we've drifted away from the topic here..."So how is the 2.5?"....folks with multi 10K's of miles wanna chime in on how this engine is over the long haul? Did enjoy reading the safety test scores however...I was looking for max passenger safety (transporting grandchild around now) so all those green "G" marks bore out our decision to go Rabbit vs Mazda 3 hatch...it didn't seem anywhere's near as substantial to us and it looks that there's hard data to support our "gut" evaluation...+ the VW has some thoughtfull engineering touches that the Mazda lacks..styling is of course a personal thing, but we have no "buyer's remorse" after a few months of ownership.









oh you already bought a 2.5? congrats!
[EDIT]
oh i thought you were the OP. lol


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

The thing that I love about my rabbit is the uniqueness. Driving down the road, I see tons of mazda3's, and even more civics (seems like every other car is a civic or SUV). I rarely see a rabbit driving around, and because of my mods, even then my car is unique. When you see modded civics or 3's they all still look the same. The car is not fast but it is definitely fun to drive! I have about 12500 miles and so far the only issue I had was the airbag light. Something about a sensor under the passenger seat. Hope this helps you out and good luck. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (gilboman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilboman* »_
usually people count the curtain on one side as one airbag

Well, I have 4 total side airbags. So I counted them as 4. Got a problem with that?








And I've been in two wrecks that could have been horrible had I been in an unsafe or poorly built car. I can't honestly say that I woke up those mornings thinking "Hey! I'm gonna go wreck my car!' Maybe we don't plan on wrecking our cars, but other people might have different agendas.
Does the Mazda or Honda have traction control standard? Anybody know?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (thumper87)*

my cousin just bought a mazda3... he said it was standard... traction control i mean


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (manfredwerner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manfredwerner* »_ok, now i am new to mk5, and i own mk3 and mk2,
so i consider leasing or buying mk5 with 2.5.
however i really don't know how good or bad it is.
please share your experience about mk5, the driving, the practicality, the maintanance and typical problems.
thank you.
and please if you don't have anything usefull to add, don't post.

thanks again.









I'm also new VW's, or late model ones at least, only having owned an 88 Fox. I really like my Rabbit, the 2.5 is strong and reasonably economical. It's nimble, surefooted, responsive with excellent power and in most ways an absolute blast to drive. 
The combination of vagueness in the clutch, DBW throttle lag and overly soft motor mounts is my only real gripe: my car feels like it has worn-out bushings/mounts with excessive driveline slop like it has 150K miles on it. This is mostly fixed, as I understand, with a relatively inexpensive mount insert and a MUCH more expensive chip that cures throttle lag. An annoyance that VW doesn't do this for us: I plan on the mount insert, the chip I dunno. 
Other than this driveline thing, which is endemic to the breed so VW won't fix, I've had no problems with mine at 13Kmiles. I think it should be OK, BUT even so I feel a little more comfortable with the third party warranty I have, extending the bumper-bumper coverage to 100Kmiles. VW's have a pretty bad reputation with reliability. Not that they fail a lot, but when something goes wrong it's horribly expensive to repair.
There have been a some reported tranny problems, but I think they are mostly people who beat on it a lot. That suggests to me, not so much that the tranny is 'bad' but, that it is a little weaker than I'd like. If you aren't one to beat on your car, as I'm not, then you're probably OK. This doesn' worry me, but again, that 100K warranty is nice to know I have.
BuddyWh


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
I'm also new VW's, or late model ones at least, only having owned an 88 Fox. I really like my Rabbit, the 2.5 is strong and reasonably economical. It's nimble, surefooted, responsive with excellent power and in most ways an absolute blast to drive. 
The combination of vagueness in the clutch, DBW throttle lag and overly soft motor mounts is my only real gripe: my car feels like it has worn-out bushings/mounts with excessive driveline slop like it has 150K miles on it. This is mostly fixed, as I understand, with a relatively inexpensive mount insert and a MUCH more expensive chip that cures throttle lag. An annoyance that VW doesn't do this for us: I plan on the mount insert, the chip I dunno. 
Other than this driveline thing, which is endemic to the breed so VW won't fix, I've had no problems with mine at 13Kmiles. I think it should be OK, BUT even so I feel a little more comfortable with the third party warranty I have, extending the bumper-bumper coverage to 100Kmiles. VW's have a pretty bad reputation with reliability. Not that they fail a lot, but when something goes wrong it's horribly expensive to repair.
There have been a some reported tranny problems, but I think they are mostly people who beat on it a lot. That suggests to me, not so much that the tranny is 'bad' but, that it is a little weaker than I'd like. If you aren't one to beat on your car, as I'm not, then you're probably OK. This doesn' worry me, but again, that 100K warranty is nice to know I have.
BuddyWh


hey man can you tell me more about your warranty? i want one too


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (BuddyWh)*

I had a fox too!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (sagerabbit)*

i wonder why they didnt rename the MKV Jetta a Fox... lol


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_

hey man can you tell me more about your warranty? i want one too

I have the same warranty. There are a few levels of it. One level requires a $50 deductible for all services performed after the factory warranty runs out and another level doesn't require any deductible at all. You can take it to any ASE certified shop to be serviced. I'm not clear on whether I can take it to an ASE certified shop during the factory warranty period. They also cover accidental damage. I heard a story of someone who had ran something over (a hubcap or something) and it wreaked havoc on her car. She paid a $50 deductible and they paid $3,000 to fix it. You don't get that with a factory warranty. Since the dealership and I had a huge fight when the clutch went out in a used car I had bought from them, they cut me a great deal on the warranty, so it was a no-brainer. I think it was around 2K without the discount I got, however. But that's equivalent to one big repair bill, plus if you get the warranty when you buy the car, you can finance it. Hope that helps!


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

there is a waranty that costs you like 450 a year and it covers almost everything except for tear and wear.

just make a search.

one thing is not clear though, does the mk5 have a wet clutch or a dry clutch and how much to replace it?

thank you.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manfredwerner* »_

one thing is not clear though, does the mk5 have a wet clutch or a dry clutch and how much to replace it?

thank you.

All cars use a dry clutch. The GTI's use an internal wet clutch (2 of them, actually) in the DSG, but otherwise all cars with a standard manual gearbox use a dry clutch. 
Expect replacement to be $800 - 1000, I don't see why it would be any different than any other FWD vehicle.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (thumper87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper87* »_
I have the same warranty. There are a few levels of it. One level requires a $50 deductible for all services performed after the factory warranty runs out and another level doesn't require any deductible at all. You can take it to any ASE certified shop to be serviced. I'm not clear on whether I can take it to an ASE certified shop during the factory warranty period. They also cover accidental damage. I heard a story of someone who had ran something over (a hubcap or something) and it wreaked havoc on her car. She paid a $50 deductible and they paid $3,000 to fix it. You don't get that with a factory warranty. Since the dealership and I had a huge fight when the clutch went out in a used car I had bought from them, they cut me a great deal on the warranty, so it was a no-brainer. I think it was around 2K without the discount I got, however. But that's equivalent to one big repair bill, plus if you get the warranty when you buy the car, you can finance it. Hope that helps!


wow... so you bought that warranty from the dealer when you bought the car? i remember the dealer trying to sell me this extra warranty, i declined it though


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

have a 2006 jetta 2.5, bought it used with 28k miles on it in Jan. 07, currently it has 43k very enjoyable miles on it.
I've only taken the car in for routine service, with the exception of the central defroster vent having a clip break on me, which i'll get replaced here in the near future (it's warranty work according to the dealership. just have to schedule an install time). 
I was surprised by how "thirsty" the 2.5 is often described, as i don't see it as being a terrible drinker, she'll get in the mid-low 20's around town. Which when compared to my old car (which could push 30 on the highway) but would guzzle around 15-20 in town....that was a little more annoying. The engine makes pretty decent power, the car isn't overly fast, but it's more than quick enough, and the exhaust note is glorious. 
The original car i was interested in was the BMW 3 series...i've kinda fallen for VAG now though, and honestly, i'd say that the new jetta compares to bmw 325, or the Audi A4 pretty well. The audi will come with a few more bells and whistles than the VW does from the factory, however, you can order a dub loaded up with all the things you'd find in the audi as well. The E46 BMW's i'd driven were between the 170-184 hp marks depending on model year. And the older 170hp versions were considered "dogs" by the BMW community, honestly, i never noticed a whole lot of difference, as neither are rockets either, and that's kind of the same light i see the VW in....And to the Audi, the 2.0T doesn't feel that strong in it either, and the car really felt like my jetta. 
The engine's "noise" is more than quiet, i never noticed it even when i bought my car with 28k miles. I did hear it on a test drive in a new jetta, and was like "wow....that's the sherman tank sound." but never experienced it on mine, overall, excellent car, fun to drive, has german feeling suspension and handling. Not as fun as having rear wheel drive, but, a very honest compromise.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
wow... so you bought that warranty from the dealer when you bought the car? i remember the dealer trying to sell me this extra warranty, i declined it though

Yeah, I might not have gone for it had they not given me such a good discount. It's a great deal though, if you can afford it. I have almost no doubt that it'll save me money in the future. Not to say that I'll be POed if I hit the big 100K without any issues...


_Modified by thumper87 at 9:19 AM 1-18-2008_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: so how is the 2.5? (thumper87)*

i agree with *flynavyj*
yeah it would have saved me money in the future too, but i wasnt thinking


----------



## remiyyc (Jan 8, 2008)

I was one of the first ones in 2005 to get the mkv though I noticed that the model year after started to lose some of the details that I enjoyed on my car. VW claims that the car is to expensive to produce and is looking at ways to make it a "peoples car" again by brining the car cost down. I guess no one wants to spend 30k on a luxury Jetta or more a Phaeton. I consider myself lucky they put a lot of work into that model... don't know what short cuts they did after.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

seems that as time has gone on the options have just been reduced, especially when you consider the types of things that were standard on the 05.5 jetta, that are no longer even options on the 06, then 07, now 08 models. One little thing would be the central vent, which is still there in style, but not in functionality on the 2008.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

IMO the Jetta is too inexpensive now.... it feels more like an upscale car that would cost alot


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_IMO the Jetta is too inexpensive now.... it feels more like an upscale car that would cost alot

I think VAG feels the same way.


----------



## sweetpea051982 (Jun 24, 2006)

i love my rabbit. I think that it is a great car. I am now ready to flash it to get a little more out of it. The flashing is coming this weekend!!!


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Hell, I'd still rock a phaeton. Those things are sex.


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

A8s poopoo on phaetons.


----------



## run'nRabbit (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (xbr80bx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xbr80bx* »_A8s poopoo on phaetons.

phaeton > A8 i.m.o.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (run'nRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *run’nRabbit* »_
phaeton > A8 i.m.o.

Pheaton W12 >>>>>>> A8

I like the Pheaton because of it's uniqueness. I don't know if you ever saw Top Gear's review of the Pheaton W12, but they quite liked it.
Anyway... I've now gotten us waaaaaaaaaay off topic.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (thumper87)*

I have a 06 jetta 5spd and i drive the hell out of it. i have 40k on it and the only problems I've ever had with it (knock on wood) is the rear brake pads. I'm on my 3rd set of pads. other than that the car is great. i can criuse at like 90 and not even notice I'm going that fast. the engine sounds great. i can actually slam 2nd gear and not grind it, unlike my mk3. from about 70mph on the car pulls real nice. i just wish i had i 6spd


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_I have a 06 jetta 5spd and i drive the hell out of it. i have 40k on it and the only problems I've ever had with it (knock on wood) is the rear brake pads. I'm on my 3rd set of pads. other than that the car is great. i can criuse at like 90 and not even notice I'm going that fast. the engine sounds great. i can actually slam 2nd gear and not grind it, unlike my mk3. from about 70mph on the car pulls real nice. i just wish i had i 6spd

exactly, cruising at 90mph, i cant even notice it. i have to be going 95+ to feel like im moving..... thats how i get tickets though








the engine is very smooth and the auto trans is great. the torque converter is locked up most of the time anyway, especially in the Tip mode. 
i cant wait to save up to pay for a flash. how much are those things, like $500? 
the new Jettas look awesome with the tinted taillights. the interior is not that cheapened from the 05s and 06s. 
actually, i saw a fully loaded Jetta 2.5 (moonroof, sat. radio, leatherrette, heated seats, nice ass wheels, monster mats, auto trans (not a plus for some) in salsa red for $21,990 with only 7 miles on the clock!!! this is last week in the dealer ship. i payed that much for my value eidtion Jetta in 2006.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

That sucks man I paid like 18,500 for mine. You save about a grand going with the 5spd instead of the auto. And it's more fun to drive and one more reason to not let anyone else drive it. I heard this from someone somewhere, "It's not just a car, It's a lifestyle"


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Yerp. Paid $19000 even (before tax and ****). I have an 05.5 with Package 1...bionlines, tip tranny, moonroof, leatherette, climatronic, (i think) high line, premium sound, all that shiz.
And as posted above, I feel the same way. I'm not moving until like 90







but after chipping the car, I really feel like the car is ten times funner, tip or not. And the only things I have wrong is an evap leak somewhere with a high idle, but that's probably my fault, and my rear pads wore down at around 25k. I have about 36500 miles on my car now.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

what kind of chip did you get? how was it to install? and is it that noticable?


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

I went to AWE Tuning in eastern PA, and got the GIAC installed. Took me about an hour after the customer in front of me was finished, and yeah, it's pretty noticeable


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

How much and what kind of functions does it have.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

It was like $460 including tax and labor. The topic is somewhere around here and it tells you the functions and different programs that they offer...I'm too lazy to type


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

yeah, there are a lot of different prgrams. i dont know what i want to get yet... prob just basic.
about the price of my car.... i remember that all of the cars back in 06 were that expensive, atleast in my area (Mid-Hudson Area). then a few months later, prices suddenly dropped. i dont mind that much though, i love my car. but to think that i could have gotten all of those goodies with the same amount of money.... damn. 
karner05jetta, did you negotiate with the salesperson to get a price that low?


----------

